# Vidéos mode portrait et paysage



## touba (17 Novembre 2021)

Hello,

Je viens de remarquer en synchronisant iCloud avec mon PC que les vidéos tournées en mode portrait étaient au format .mp4 et les vidéos en mode paysage au format .MOV
Est-ce qu'il y a une raison à cela ? Est-ce que c'est configurable quelque part ?

Merci !!


----------



## touba (17 Novembre 2021)

Bon...

Sinon la synchronisation PC - iCloud n'a synchronisé que les vidéos et pas les photos.
Quelqu'un a t-il une idée à ce sujet ??

Merci !


----------



## touba (18 Novembre 2021)

Dis donc ça bouge fort sur MacG !!!


----------

